# Thoughts please on Kenwood kdc-x790 radio



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey I just got one of these today from a customer who wanted something new even though the radio he bought was NOWHERE near as good OR nice looking as this unit

I went through the setting and features and it has much more control/audio options than my current alpine 9851

Has anyone ever used this radio or had experience with it in general??

It is from there excelon lineup and has 3 set's of 5 volt preouts as well as a 24 bit DAC and bass/mid/treble adjustments....Here is a link on crutchfield for the radio when they sold it

Kenwood Excelon KDC-X790 CD receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone ever used this radio???

From what I could tell when I went through the features and what I could find online it seems like a pretty well built SQ head unit

I mean granted the radio is 3-4 year's but all the features it has look great, The ONLY thing it doesn't have that I would like it time alignment but I can do without


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to visit a shop a couple years back that sold nice gear-Zapco, Audison, Hertz. The owner swore by Kenwood HU's. He wanted to sell me one to replace my 9887 which he felt was not in the same league as the Kenwood Excelon he was pushing. There certainly was a sales factor, but he was a good dude and honestly felt the Kenwoods were exceptional. He knew I was a diy'er and wasn't getting rich off me.

I have always wondered why Kenwood HU's aren't more popular amongst enthusiasts.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I put the kenwood in today and all I have to say is WOW!!!!

seriously the difference between 2 volt preouts on my alpine and 5 volt preouts on this radio makes a HUGE difference

Not to mention I can finally really tweak my setup to sound just right

I gotta say though on the alpine my sub never got deep like I wanted it to and now I had to dial it WAY back because it was actually overpowering my mb quarts


----------

